# Silly question duty free at chunnel.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I guess there is a shop at Folkstone before we drive onto the train....am I right? Please


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Unfortunately not... You can buy some spirits at the perfume shop though. Everything else is at Calais.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, so as we drive off the train we can park and shop I assume??


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

There are several shops at Folkestone Eurotunnel including Dixons. All available after you check in and before the go aroound to the boarding area.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...rotunnel_uk&utm_campaign=ET_Brand_Terms_Broad

Unfortunately the "shopping" link is not working at the moment.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

This link seems to be working now.

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main/ukcPassengers/ukcShopping/


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Supermarkets are often cheaper than any port shop. 'Duty Free' is just a memory as far as European travel is concerned.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just had a look, it worked, but rather confusing!
I require to purchase duty free cigarettes :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

won't be duty free, you may get some special offers there, but I believe Belgium is still the best bet for bargains on the weed :roll: . Coming back the shop at the French side has some good booze bargains, may be OK for ciggies but I don;t look at them :roll:


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

The cheapest/easiest place to shop for cigarettes is in Adinkerke, not far into Belgium from France. The shop is just a couple of hundred yards from a juntion on the dual carriageway. See http://www.stopshop.be/e/adinkerke/
From memory it has a huge Union Flag on its roof.
Staff speak English and you can pay in £ Sterling in cash. They'll even give you a free token for the coffee machine!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Luxembourg is best, if you are going that way, for **** and fuel, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

You need to be very careful. In June an old mate told me he was going away and, did I need anything bringing back? I asked him to get me 400 Benson and Hedges, which he did.

I couldn't believe the silly high price of them and said "Where exactly was your holiday?"











"Scarborough."


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yup, agree with Alan. There can be some good deals on the vino at Eurotunnel though : picked up some crates of Blossom Hill wine that worked out at £2/bottle earlier this year...normally a fiver or so.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just to clear the air.
I smoke! :roll: 
Since 1960, we have crossed the channel or North Sea once or twice a year.
On the boats I save one third on cigarettes when I buy my usual 2 or 4oo.
We don't buy alcohol as we have been TT since 1959......but I don't criticise the vast majority who do drink even though many do abuse the habit.
The tunnel doesn't seem to work the same.

Thankyou to those who helped, I'm grateful for the information.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Go to Belgium and pay in sterling as the Euro price is set by the government and stamped on the packaging and they cannot discount - however if you pay in sterling they can set whatever "exchange" rate (within reason) they like and it is usually 10% better than paying with bought Euro or a credit card where you will be charged in Euro.

Be warned though that fewer and fewer "English" brands are available on the continent.

In January I was able to buy the "Gold" Low Tar L&B in July I was told they are now unobtainable along with a list of other well known brands.

If you can't get to Adinkerke and so have to buy at the tunnel you can only get to the shop after checking in for the return journey - there is no access from the exit lanes.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks Stanner that's ideal


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shopping*

www.day-tripper.net might be of interest to you.

Russell


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Shopping*



Rapide561 said:


> www.day-tripper.net might be of interest to you.
> 
> Russell


It's where my info came from. :wink:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the one I go to twice a year , free coffee and chocolates

http://www.tobacco-alley.be/

Gary


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bought **** in the last year when touring. Belgium cheapest nearest home about £3.50, Germany, Lidle £3.20 and Spanish border £2.50. France about the same as home


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

We go to the Belgium *** alley at Adinkerke, very little difference in prices in most of the shops there. We tend to buy cigs for others and chocolates for us, our bill is quite often bigger than theirs!!  

This is why we stay at Bray Dunes Aire on our first or last night as it is just down the road from here. 

We like to use PJ's but it was closed last time we called and had to use the one mentioned earlier with large carpark and free coffee. 

Does anyone know if PJ's has gone out of business they had shops all over and another large factory shop not far away. 

Mandy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

P J's still there. Hamlets were cheaper than at Stop and Shop. Does everyone realise that you can stop overnight at Stop and Shop,round the back, as long as you buy something from the shop.  

"too many shops in above paragraph" :lol: 

tony


----------



## Burstnerbuddy (Dec 6, 2009)

Ted,
Just back from France via the Chunnel.
Prices in Folkeston duty free - horrendous! 
With the Euro as it is against the pound; my advice is to load up in your local supermarket before you go.
Gavin


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



The shop at the Calais end, had some very good offers when we came through in July.

Still enjoying it    



Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you all.......... Adinkerke is on route and ideal for my 2 or 4oo cigarettes.


----------



## ian81 (May 1, 2005)

...beware French customs ...you can only transport 200 cigs at a time.


----------

